# UKCA Tournament Coverage



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a TV report about the most recent UK Catapult Association tournament, held last weekend.
I can't even express how much I'd like to have an event like this stateside! I feel that the Midwest Tournament is pretty close, having a fun environment along with actual side by side competition. It can indeed be done, as this great report shows.
Looks like it was a great time!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the direct link:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff!!!! GKJ has certainly improved his shooting over the years ... just goes to show what practice will do for you.

One of the problems here in N.A. is the great distances. For me to attend either the East Coast Do or the Midwest Do, I have to drive several thousand miles each way. That is a serious deterrent for most folks.

Thanks for the link.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheerio


----------

